# psychrometric chart used in the exam



## dpolet (Dec 29, 2012)

Can anyone provide an printable psychrometric chart used in the exam? I think it is not convenient to use the MERM one. Thanks.


----------



## Anutka2 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get one here: http://www.coolerado.com/products/psychometric-charts/

There are plenty of other printable psych charts, if you search for a pdf. I had mine printed in 11"x17" and folded for the test.


----------



## dpolet (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

